# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  Hebrew Date

## Joe Caverly

```
Option Explicit

Private Sub Form_Load()
  Dim Hebrew
  Dim TheYear
  Dim TheMonth
  Dim TheDay
  Dim LeapYear
  
  Set Hebrew = CreateObject("System.Globalization.HebrewCalendar")
  TheYear = CStr(Hebrew.GetYear(Date))
  If Hebrew.IsLeapYear(Hebrew.GetYear(Date)) Then
    LeapYear = vbTrue
  Else
    LeapYear = vbFalse
  End If
  TheDay = CStr(Hebrew.GetDayOfMonth(Date))

  Select Case Hebrew.GetMonth(Date)
    Case 1
      TheMonth = "Tishrei"
    Case 2
      TheMonth = "Cheshvan"
    Case 3
      TheMonth = "Kislev"
    Case 4
      TheMonth = "Tevet"
    Case 5
      TheMonth = "Shevat"
    '
    ' Take into account Leap Years
    '
    Case 6
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Adar Alef"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Adar"
      End If
    Case 7
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Adar Beit"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Nissan"
      End If
    Case 8
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Nissan"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Iyar"
      End If
    Case 9
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Iyar"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Sivan"
      End If
    Case 10
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Sivan"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Tamuz"
      End If
    Case 11
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Tamuz"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Av"
      End If
    Case 12
      If LeapYear Then
        TheMonth = "Av"
      Else
        TheMonth = "Elul"
      End If
    Case 13
      TheMonth = "Elul"
    '
    '  This should never be executed
    '
    Case Else
      TheMonth = CStr(Hebrew.GetMonth(Date))
  End Select
  
  Debug.Print TheMonth + " " + TheDay + ", " + TheYear
  
  Set Hebrew = Nothing
  
  Unload Me
End Sub
```

Joe

----------

